# Best way to train on CycleOps 300PT



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I picked up a 300PT. One of the things that has surprised me (in a negative way) is that it doesnt appear that there is any way to quantify the amount of resistance you dial in for interval type work.

I expected that I would be able to, for example, turn it 5 clicks for an interval. So when the time came to rip it up, Id turn the grip shift 5 clicks or whatever and start mashing. What Im finding is that the resistance is very unlinear. 1 click may do nothing or it may do a lot. And I cant figure out how to standardize the amount of resistance so that I can do apples to apples workouts.

What I have done is run at a baseline watt effort at a cadence that I want to be at and when it comes time to increase the effort, I jam the resistance up and mash the pedals until the time's up. It feels very unscientific and Im often having to play around with the resistance to make it about where I want to be. And then I have to adjust to get back at the effort I want to be at for baseline cadence.

There has to be a better way to do this but I dont see how I can do intervals without adjusting resistance, and if I just up cadence, Ill either be blowing out my knees with too low a cadence for the baseline work, or I will be spinning like mad and bouncing all over the place during the interval.

Im using a 175w at 80rpm avg for 60 min with a few all out intervals in there - so far just short ones. I think that I have a 200w 60min avg in me (according to my bike, may or may not be accurate!), and am looking for the best way to throw intervals in there. 

TIA


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

So let's say you're doing 175 watts at 80 cadence, and you want to increase the effort. Why wouldn't you shift into a higher gear and maintain 80 cadence, which would result in watt output?


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

That is just it - there are no gears. Resistance is shockingly unquantifiable. I can increase resistance no problem, but where it ends up will be somewhat random and not necessarily reproducable.

This isnt my bike on a trainer, it is a spin bike


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

I hate to say this, but I think you should have spent the extra for the PT400. It has a motor that can control resistance. 

It is hard to do intervals with quick adjustments when your resistance is controled by the pads with no quantifiable "clicks" or turns equaling watts. The best bet is to get close by feel and the number output and litterally dial it in durring the interval. Getting as close as possible is probably the best you can do and would be like riding against an uneven wind outside. 

I trained a lot on a spind bike two winters ago, and just used heart rate and approximate clicks to get my intervals right. You are already ahead with the power measurement. Does it have the joule 3.0 head unit?


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I wish I had the dough to buy the new 400 with the electronic resistance, but after looking for about a year, I found a barely used 300PT for 1/3rd of what the 400 would cost. That made sense to me so I bought it!

This does not have a joule 3.0


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope what you said shows up in google for anyone who searches. I have a 300pt which I bought cheaply and a 400pro which I bought new (probably the only way to get one at the moment). The 400pro, while looking like the same machine is so light years ahead of the 300pt because of the electronically controlled resistance. It's probably my favorite piece of equipment I have from them. If you change the target on the 400pro it will stick it there within a very fine range. The only downside I think is that the flywheel is TOO heavy, to make a sudden change in power requires a big initial effort. Powerbeam is nicer in that respect but it doesn't hold target power as closely for all the cadences/powers like the 400pro does.



sdeeer said:


> I hate to say this, but I think you should have spent the extra for the PT400. It has a motor that can control resistance.
> 
> It is hard to do intervals with quick adjustments when your resistance is controled by the pads with no quantifiable "clicks" or turns equaling watts. The best bet is to get close by feel and the number output and litterally dial it in durring the interval. Getting as close as possible is probably the best you can do and would be like riding against an uneven wind outside.
> 
> I trained a lot on a spind bike two winters ago, and just used heart rate and approximate clicks to get my intervals right. You are already ahead with the power measurement. Does it have the joule 3.0 head unit?


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you stand up when you do intervals? If you do, I would stick with what you have. This bike is very stable. If you are doing them seated you might think of selling your 300pt and getting a powerbeam pro. I picked up a new one on ebay for $600 (but it was during the summer). If you already have a power tap you might think of getting a tacx flow (less than $300 on ebay) which should better quantify the resistance.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep, I have to stand up for these intervals and threshold power is prob about the same no matter where the resistance ends up (with cadence being the variable). But it would be nice to have apples to apples resistance. 

My brother has a computrainer and it's nice, and perhaps I'm paranoid, but I didn't want to put a carbon bike on a trainer.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

biobanker said:


> Yep, I have to stand up for these intervals and threshold power is prob about the same no matter where the resistance ends up (with cadence being the variable). But it would be nice to have apples to apples resistance.
> 
> My brother has a computrainer and it's nice, and perhaps I'm paranoid, but I didn't want to put a carbon bike on a trainer.


You're just paranoid. ;-)

Forces through a frame out on the road are far greater than when on a trainer.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, looking at the 300 v 400, I think I just made up my mind and will go with the 400. I guess I have to learn about power!


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

biobanker said:


> I picked up a 300PT. One of the things that has surprised me (in a negative way) is that it doesnt appear that there is any way to quantify the amount of resistance you dial in for interval type work.
> 
> I expected that I would be able to, for example, turn it 5 clicks for an interval. So when the time came to rip it up, Id turn the grip shift 5 clicks or whatever and start mashing. What Im finding is that the resistance is very unlinear. 1 click may do nothing or it may do a lot. And I cant figure out how to standardize the amount of resistance so that I can do apples to apples workouts.
> 
> ...


I have the CycleOps 300 Pro with the Joule 3.0. I can understand the OP's problem, but I don't find it to be a big deal unless my interval is ultra short, as in 5-20 seconds. For longer intervals the manual adjustment seems quick enough for me. 

Here is how I manage the very short bursts. I first spin up to about 90 rpm for a few seconds and then twist the knob where I approximately know my target - say 350 watts. Then I keep this up for 20 seconds if I do Tabatas. For the 10 seconds off segment it seems that a 1/2 to 3/4 turn is sufficient to allow me to "rest" in a very slow spin. 

Remember that for ultra short intervals, it is not the watts that is the critical part. It is your effort that is critical, and it needs to be ALL OUT. Then you can look at the Joule interval for the average watts to see the result. Mind you, if you want to create a separate interval for each 20 second segment, that would include a click on the Joule. 

For longer intervals it is a non-issue, I think. But as an indoor training bike, I find the CycleOps 300 Pro to be excellent and very stable.


----------

